# Unable to login



## shockdoct (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello, I got this error message after signing up and creating a tug account (shockdoct1) as my BBS account is shockdoct: 

Your membership expired on 1/1/1900

Something is not right!

Any idea?


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 12, 2007)

See 

*If you enter your email address from the bbs*, _but it is not the email address in your TUG membership record_

in this post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=322134&postcount=1


----------



## shockdoct (Aug 12, 2007)

I am still very confused.

I used the same email address for the membership account as the BBS, but as I said above I used different user names (shockdoct for BBS and shockdoct1 for membership)

When i enter the email address to the password retrieval it gives me the account is expired message that I listed above.

When i try to enter the password (auto generated..begins with TUG) I was emailed upon initial registration it gives me...

This email address does not match an active TUG membership!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2007)

This happens to users that registered for the BBS prior to March 2007 that were not TUG members...and now chose to join.

I have corrected this for you and you should have no further issues logging in.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 13, 2007)

My bad.  I didn't read your initial post carefully enough, so I sent you to the wrong place.  My apologies.


----------

